
Distinct acute effects of LSD, MDMA, and D-amphetamine in healthy subjects - andreasley
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41386-019-0569-3
======
dokem
I sometimes feel that my psychedelic experimentation has permnantely (or close
to) alteted my visual processing and other less tangible mental mechanisms in
a negative way. I also falsely recognize people and faces in things that are
not which often makes me jump like Cramer from Seinfeld. Psychedelics still
hold such a special place in my heart.

